# mount: tipo di filesystem 'lvm2pv' sconosciuto

## lsegalla

Sto cercando di montarmi la partizione sabayon che ho condivisa in un pc; nella fattispecie mi riferisco a sda6

```

       sda1                  Avvio                Primaria          Linux ext2                                                  106,93

       sda2                                       Primaria          Linux swap / Solaris                                       2146,80

       sda3                                       Primaria          Linux ReiserFS                                            79999,08

       sda5                                       Logica            Linux ext3                                                  106,93

       sda6                                       Logica            Linux LVM                                                 77679,55

```

Appena do' il comando di montaggio mi esce quanto segue

```
user8-gentoo luca # mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/sabayon/

mount: tipo di filesystem 'lvm2pv' sconosciuto

```

Quindi evidentemente usa lvm2.

Ho provato a fare una ricerca sul forum di gentoo ma non vedo niente, invece trovo delle guide in giro, ma non ci ho capito un granchè

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/rootLVM.html

Cercavo di capire se c'è qualcosa che devo abilitare nel kernel ma il supporto non l'ho trovato

```

user8-gentoo linux # less .config|grep lvm

user8-gentoo linux # less .config|grep LVM

user8-gentoo linux #

```

Invece sembra ci siano dei pacchetti che son da installare, poi non so se servono delle flags

```

luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ eix lvm

* app-admin/system-config-lvm

     Available versions:  [M]~1.1.1

     Homepage:            http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SystemConfig/lvm

     Description:         A utility for graphically configuring Logical Volumes

* app-backup/mylvmbackup

     Available versions:  ~0.4_pre1 ~0.6 ~0.6-r1 ~0.8 ~0.9 ~0.11

     Homepage:            http://lenz.homelinux.org/mylvmbackup/

     Description:         mylvmbackup is a Perl script for quickly creating backups of MySQL server's data files utilizing LVM snapshots.

* sec-policy/selinux-lvm

     Available versions:  [M]20061008

     Homepage:            http://hardened.gentoo.org

     Description:         SELinux policy for Logical Volume Management

* sys-fs/clvm

     Available versions:  ~2.02.39 {readline selinux static}

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/lvm2/

     Description:         User-land utilities for LVM2 (device-mapper) software.

* sys-fs/lvm-user

     Available versions:  1.0.7-r3 ~1.0.8-r1 {static}

     Homepage:            http://www.sistina.com/products_lvm.htm

     Description:         User-land utilities for LVM (Logical Volume Manager) software

* sys-fs/lvm2

     Available versions:  ~2.01.13 ~2.02.33 ~2.02.33-r1 2.02.36 ~2.02.37 ~2.02.39 ~2.02.42 ~2.02.45 ~2.02.45-r1 {clvm cman lvm1 nolvmstatic readline selinux static}

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/lvm2/

     Description:         User-land utilities for LVM2 (device-mapper) software.

```

```

USE="X accessibility acl acpi aiglx alsa apm berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdio cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb dri dvd dvdr eapi-2 encode fbcon ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gcj gdbm gif glitz gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos laptop midi mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg mtrr mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt-static qt3 qt3support rdesktop readline reflection samba session sndfile spl sqlite sse ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb utempter winbind x86 xine xorg xulrunner zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev intel i810 965GM"

```

----------

## Scen

Come riferimento per utilizzare LVM, puoi leggere:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/lvm2.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/articles/lvm-p1.xml (solo per scopi didattici)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/articles/lvm-p2.xml (solo per scopi didattici)

Per quanto riguarda la configurazione lato kernel: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/lvm2.xml#doc_chap2_pre9

----------

## lsegalla

Ho letto quella guida lì, e poi ho fatto quanto segue:

```
modprobe dm-mod
```

ma non si caricava nulla, non trovava il modulo

Quindi ho fatto quanto segue

```

emerge lvm2

```

quindi ho configurato il kernel come segue (ho tolto il builtin e abilitato come modulo Device mapper support

```
Device Drivers  --->

 Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)  --->

   [*] Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)

   < >   RAID support

   <M>   Device mapper support

```

poi ovviamente ho aggiunto il modulo nell'apposito file

```
nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

quindi ho impostato questa riga in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf (il mio disco è serial ata)

```
filter = [ "a|/dev/sd[a]|", "r/.*/" ]

```

vgscan vede il mio disco lvm2 (anche prima a dire il vero perchè avevo provato)

```
user8-gentoo luca # vgscan

  Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...

  Found volume group "VolGroup00" using metadata type lvm2

```

adesso riavvio e vediamo se è tutto a posto perchè il mount ancora non lo fa, e non carica ancora il modulo (ma ho finito adesso di ricompilare il kernel)

----------

## lsegalla

dopo il riavvio mi fa il mount ma arrivo allo stesso punto di prima

```
user8-gentoo luca # modprobe dm-mod

user8-gentoo luca # vgscan

  Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...

  Found volume group "VolGroup00" using metadata type lvm2

user8-gentoo luca # mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/sabayon/

mount: tipo di filesystem 'lvm2pv' sconosciuto

```

----------

## nikko96

Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti, e tanto che non ci si sente,

riguardo a lvm hai attivato i volumi con

```
vgchange -ay 
```

?

Poi li monti.

Il filesystem sarà ext3, raiser  presumo.

----------

## IlGab

Devi montare il volume dopo che lo avrai attivato, non la partizione su cui si trova.

Qundi monterai /dev/VolGroup00/<partizionelogica>

----------

## falko

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> user8-gentoo luca # vgscan
> 
>   Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...
> ...

 

Il volume LVM te lo trova, ma non devi montare direttamente il dispositivo fisico (/dev/sda6) ma un logical volume contenuto in /dev/VolGroup00

Es:

```

user8-gentoo luca # mount /dev/VolGroup00/vattelapesca /mnt/sabayon/ 

```

----------

